# Power steering fluid



## Bryan Tate (Dec 27, 2020)

Using my Father-in-laws New Holland 1715. Trying to drain and replace the power steering fluid. Don’t have the manual and neither does he. Does anyone know what type of fluid I should be replacing it with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

https://www.newhollandrochester.com/parts/new-holland/resources/oil-capacities-and-filters/
...
New Holland Ag & Compact Tractors
...
page 4
...
1715 1715 - 3 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 15 SERIES (2/93-8/97) 3 CYL
...
POWER STEERING: 134D 4WD 1.9-QT (1.8L)


I suppose only 4-wheel drive 1715 has power steering, or "4WD" means something else?
134D is the same fluid you use in the rear axle, probably a UTF (UTTO, SUTO, STOU)?

It will probably work fine with an ATF instead, but ask New Holland about it.


----------



## Bryan Tate (Dec 27, 2020)

Hacke said:


> https://www.newhollandrochester.com/parts/new-holland/resources/oil-capacities-and-filters/
> ...
> New Holland Ag & Compact Tractors
> ...
> ...


Thank very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

